# Just where are these CC Warden training camps?



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Arrived late at a CC last Sunday evening. I was after a quick overnight stop and hadn't got around to picking and phoning a CL, so rather than intrude on one after dark I popped into a CC site. The warden's office had long since closed, but there was no scope for a late night arrival area which meant no barriers, so I parked up and started tucking into the takeaway I had just bought.

After a few mouthfuls there was loud knocking on the door. It was the warden. 
"Can I help?" he asked, but I must say right from the off I would find it tricky to speak those three small words in a more accusing, distateful manner. I explained I was a late arrival, the warden's office had a closed sign at the window, so I just parked up on an empty pitch. 

"You're a late arrival?" he asked? Yes, I said. 
"So you booked?" No, I hadn't booked. I was much later arriving than I had intended to be, for reasons I won't bore you with. 
"You haven't booked?! Well you can't be a late arrival, then!" Now at this point fortunately I had visions of my takeaway going cold, and I still can't believe this is all I said, but I said "OK".
"Do you have a membership card?" I fumbled in my credit card wallet. I thumbed through one side - no joy. I could sense the warden choosing the words for his next onslaught. I thumbed through the other side, and found it. The warden seemed disappointed. He inspected the card, holding it to the light.
"Mr Burleigh. Is that you?" I thought of the takeaway again, "Yes".
"You'll have to be off in the morning". "No problem, I have a meeting down the road at 10".
"I'll take this and you'll have to pay at the office when it opens at 8.45".

Whereupon he mercifully left and I alternated between anger and amusement as I tucked into my dinner. There is no embellishment in this anecdote. 

Is it me?

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

No, its not you, I try to feel sympathy for these poor souls -but sometimes it is hard to   

stew


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

That sound scary 8O I did not know which club to join and have just joined the CC.

I had read other posts here of wardens, is that their correct title,and they sound like charaters out of dads army.

I joined because it looked like they had the most sites,hope the ones I meet are more polite!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In the daylight the following morning I noticed there was a clear 2 feet between the corner of my van and the pitch marker. I felt like punching the air with a "Yes!" in that I got away with it.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Was the takeaway nice?


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

So what is your preferred takeway when spluttering?

And BTW did you know Nuke is now my best buddy and a Hasher once more?


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry, but that sort of person winds me right up the wrong way. I hate to say it but if it had been my carry out it may well have ended up spilled down his front. I don't go throwing my weight about ....ever. But I have to add in these circumstances you've described I'd have difficulty not rising to the bait.

I'm new to MHing & have recently joined CC but won't hesitate to leave again should the need arise. People such as you have described are everywhere & I do my level best to avoid them. Some folks IE the warden don't realise life is for living & IMO are taking themselves & life in general far to seriously.

<Rant over>


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The CC has some lovely club sites,usually well managed and maintained,however they can be spoilt by an over officious warden.I arrived at one camping and caravanning club site not long before 12 to be told a £5 early arrival fee was payable as it was before noon :roll: 

The warden must have read the expression on my face when she said ''well you can always drive round for half an hour'

Steve


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and how much did they charge you for parking in their "late arrivals" area?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The other Sunday I was on my way South West, I had no idea what time I could get away and being the last Sunday of the school holidays I expected all routes to be busy. With this in mind and a 400 mile trip ahead of me, I ear marked some likely stops but did not book anything. I had the A14 and the M25 to negotiate and it wasn't until I hit the M3 I had any real idea as to how far we might sensible get but I did want to achieve somewhere near halfway.

Wincanton CC looked achievable but TomTom was predicting a late arrival.

When it looked like we would make it, wifey phoned and checked there was a vacancy and pointed out we would be late. 

We were met at the gate with a cheery greeting, services were pointed out to us and so was our pitch and we were asked to check in next morning.

I was expected, Dave, you sound as though you were not, you could have been a non member for all the warden knew or even someone intent on freeloading. 

I think if you had phoned in advance of arrival you may have had a less frosty reception than you describe.

peedee


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

With too many people nowadays its guilty until proven innocent. There's no excuse for this rudeness. A warden's job would be a nice little number if it wasn't for those d****d customers.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry have to agree with peedee.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

grumpyman said:


> Sorry have to agree with peedee.


Yes me too, I do agree with Peedee. I might have felt the same as the warden did, you may not have intended paying for your stay, I believe this does happen.

Also in defence of the warden, security at the sites is paramount and I feel that they did the right thing, checking up on you.

I have always found the cc wardens to be very helpful and friendly.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

You probably interrupted his takeaway!!


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

grumpyman said:


> Sorry have to agree with peedee.


Sorry, but I've got to agree with VMELDREW.

1. it's not always possible to ring ahead.
2. the handbook quite clearly states that "on spec" visits are allowed 
and will be accomodated when ever possible.
3. WE are the reason the warden is there in the first place. 
Without US, he/she wouldn't be able to escape from engineering or 
what-ever job they were bored with and decided to take thier hobby 
one step further without properly considering the MASSIVELY hard 
work it entails.
4. There is no exuse what-so-ever for rudness from a Warden to a 
caravanner/motorhomer, whether they be a member or not. The 
response should ALWAYS be a polite 
smile and a polite request as to your membership status and your 
intentions.

Dont get me wrong, not ALL CC Wardens are ratbags. I've met some VERY nice ones..........but unfortunately, I've also met FAR TOO MANY "little Hitlers". 
I consider myself to be a resonable bloke and dont expect the earth from them, but when they come at you full of attitude, it's just not on.
It is NOT thier campsite, it belongs to the MEMBERS, they are only there to look after it, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Who was being rude?? It sounds to me as both were quite controlled and it is only Dave's interpretation of the conversation that implies a frosty discussion.
Would you turn up at any old site without checking what time they close? On many sites you would not even get in after a certain time. 

peedee


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Couple of issues Grumpyman
1) engineering is a fascinating career and anyone who gets bored with it deserves to end up a warden
2) members do not own CC sites as the "Club" is a limited company with members being subscribers rather than shareholders.

Noel


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It was lovely. King prawn and cashew nuts.

I think him being frosty is more than my erroneous interpretation, peedee 

I suppose my main point is that why does this happen at CC sites but not other commercial sites? Is it a downsite of the facile "Club" label? The sort of behaviour that regrettably can also occur with public sector services, who clearly don't all understand the concept of customers paying their salaries?

It wasn't a late night arrival area, Mike, as they can't fit one in with their layout. I guess that is why they don't have barriers. It cost £10 something. Yes, on many CC sites you can't get in after a certain time.

Not that it is really relevant, as we are allowed to turn up on spec, but I didn't phone as I intended to arrive well before they closed. I didn't because I had the onset of a rare migraine enroute, which visual disturbance puts driving out of the question (and phoning!), and I simply have to take paracetamol and lie down with my eyes shut for an hour or so to prevent it taking hold. The wardens were already off duty when I continued my journey.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Can you imagine his consternation had you been diving a 36ft RV with a car in tow and had chewed up his precious grass .. :lol: :lol:


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

When working, I often stop for lunch at Grin Low, in the picnic area opposite the CC site. 

There is a sign saying 'Tents Admitted', another underneath saying 'No Tents After 5pm'

They might as well just say 'Tents Tolerated - Just'
What a welcome!

I did chuckle mind when I saw a hungry sheep wander into the site and start helping itself to the flower beds. :lol:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

tincan said:


> Couple of issues Grumpyman
> 1) engineering is a fascinating career and anyone who gets bored with it deserves to end up a warden
> 2) members do not own CC sites as the "Club" is a limited company with members being subscribers rather than shareholders.
> 
> Noel


Err where have I spoke about this one entry simply stating I agree with Peedee


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Reading the opening post on this thread, let's just try looking down the other end of the telescope for a moment.

Warden (doing rounds after hours?) finds an unexpected van which is not booked in, on a pitch which might be being kept for someone else. He has no option but to knock and ascertain the status of the "intruder". I have not been a member of the CC for about twenty years, so I don't know their policy on admitting non-members. I imagine that it would be of interest to the warden to find out if the new arrival was actually a member.

Now I am not condoning any rudeness and possibly a more pleasant tone of voice perhaps could have been used. At least he didn't say, "What the @"*$ are you doing here?

You said yourself that you hadn't bothered to ring ahead, so possibly it might be said that you contributed to the confrontation. What would you have done if you hadn't been able to find a vacant pitch?

No doubt I will experience these sort of meetings myself when we get our van in the spring, - wish us luck!

Tco


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

tco said:


> Reading the opening post on this thread, let's just try looking down the other end of the telescope for a moment.
> 
> Warden (doing rounds after hours?) finds an unexpected van which is not booked in, on a pitch which might be being kept for someone else. He has no option but to knock and ascertain the status of the "intruder". I have not been a member of the CC for about twenty years, so I don't know their policy on admitting non-members. I imagine that it would be of interest to the warden to find out if the new arrival was actually a member.
> 
> ...


Sorry, can't accept any of the above. Any CC warden should expect regular unannounced arrivals at the site without booking. So what if they are late. All they have to do is make sure they pay in the morning. What difference does being a member make?

As for intruder, in a £30k motorhome? Unlikely to be a sneak or opportunist thief.

Sounds more like that like most CC wardens, they have their little routines and they can't deal with them being upset.

What a difference from the last large farm site I stayed at in Cornwall. People would smetimes be seen first thing in the morning in the parking spot outside the office asleep over the steering wheel, having sneaked in, in the small hours because they drove thru the night. They are just left to book in when they are ready and were not charged until from when they booked in.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Krull, You sound like an ideal candidate for the job of site warden.

Tco


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Err where have I spoke about this one entry simply stating I agree with Peedee[/quote]

Oops - apologies - must put glasses on before replying. It was Zaskar who raised my ire


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

sounds an unbeleivably identical story - it wasnt on the sandringham cc site was it? - go round the corner to the CCC site - you wont meet a nicer bunch of people.

Just to cast some light on "how they may behave if you have phoned ahead" - I HAD phoned ahead to warn of my late arrival , I WAS booked in and arrived at 8.10 ( 10 mins late ) at the CC site above - got this barking little man gobbing off in MY window and my wife who is as placid as the day is long even lost it with him - it was only when I demanded him to give me his name and that I would contact his superiors in the morning with regard to his disgusting conduct , that he finally apologised in my window as he chased me down the site on my way to the exit - had I been faster I wish I had trapped his hand in my window!!!! ( only kidding !) 

I then explained to him to that I was observing thier own signage on the site - do not disturb the wardens after 8pm unless emergency - this wasnt , I was booked , went to an empty pitch - no problem - I must have been too naive!!! In case you were wondering - there were no late arrivals pitches or I would have used them.

I would have loved to watch this scene from "carry on camping" from afar and am sure would have been in stitches about it!!!

Never used that CC site since - never will again when the CCC so nice. this was 2 yrs ago and dont know if the same officious little moron is still the warden there but have no intention to find out!!!


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

tco said:


> Krull, You sound like an ideal candidate for the job of site warden.
> 
> Tco


I quite fancy running a camp site, but not a CC one, their wardens always look too stressed out! :wink:


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

Have to say most of the cc wardens we have encountered have been pleasant and friendly. We were at Warwick Racecourse at the weekend and the wardens there were the most friendly, helpful people we have met on cc sites.

Went to Englethwaite hall cc site for one night last year on the way to Scotland and was greeted with the most nasty unhelpful miserable warden ever!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

As a relative newbie I joined both clubs (CC & C & CC) and duly received both sets of site books etc..
Yet to date I have only used C & CC sites, either Club sites or CS.
This is mainly due I think to finding their Big Site book much better than the CC equivalent, and so far to find other than unfailing help and cheeriness from the wardens.
Like last week trying to book Troutbeck in the Lake district for the following night-site was full but warden checked local sites and got us into the new Eskdale site.
Did blanche a little when one site charged me £1.70 for a Sunday paper-they omitted to mention the 30p surcharge when asking if I wanted to order one. (This was in the South East a couple of months ago).
So not sure if I will be in both clubs next year.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

To be fair, regardless of the reason that he thought he should check, he could have been friendly about it!

I tried to book a pitch last year at Steamer Quay Totnes for two vans for two nights. The CC computer said that there were two pitches available, but I needed my CC membership number to proceed. As the CC club still insist on giving me a piece of paper with my details on it, I see it as my duty to loose it within a day or so of getting it!

Armed with the knowledge that there were spaces available, I phoned Steamer Quay direct and was told in no uncertain terms that there were no places available. I politely pointed out that the CC website said that there were, and was told that she didn't care what the web site said, there were no spaces and that was that, good day!

I then spoke to a grown up that remembers things like our childrens birthdays, telephone numbers of our friends and our bank account details, and my wife gave me my CC membership number! Right! armed with this key to Pandoras Box, I could do battle with the Dragon that lived near the in the waters edge at the top of the river that ran through the place some called Dartmouth! :knight: 

I went online, I entered the complex code that would allow me to park on some grass for a couple of nights, and bang up came my confirmation! Ha Ha I then decided, that I would check with a greater power, to see the worth of my hard gotten confirmation!

"Hello, Caravan Club, My name is Debbie, how can I help you today" A charming voice floated out of the telephone. " Ah, hello Debbie, I said (now not feeling at all Hunter Gatherer" If I have booked over the internet, am I guaranteed a space at the site? " Yes, came the reply but we suggest if your rig is a bigger one, that you give the site warden a ring to make sure everything is OK"

Ah bugger I thought, looking out of my office window at our 30' Minnie Winnie OK thanks for your help.

I rang the Steamer Quay and said that I was booked in and that we were 30' long and that the CC club had suggested that we call first. 

The lady was sounding definitely less dragonish and said that we would be fine.

When we arrived, our friends were there to meet us at the gate, and told us that the lady had suggested that they could move a couple of bookings and put our friends with a smaller van on a pitch beside where we were going, as that would be better for us. We stopped at the office and booked in and were told that they had "jiggled" things around to put us on a large pitch just of the road to make it easy as we wouldn't need to go around the one way system.

Didn't make sense at all, they were friendly and helpful, they let us stay a third un planned night with no problems, when I asked, "as the whole site is booked up solid, there will be no late arrivals, so could we spend the night there" as we will be leaving in the morning we were told that we would be fine where we were!

Didn't understand the difference in attitude then, nor did my friends who had also tried to book direct but we told the same thing, yet, to be fair, they couldn't do enough for us!

Bad day I guess!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

When I sent my resignation letter to the Caravan Club earlier this year I cited the attitude of some wardens to motorhomes. Whilst the majority of them have always been friendly and efficient it only takes one or two to sour the relationship.

Just one example:

I was once told off, in that slightly condescending way that they have, for not parking exactly to the pitch marker as per the diagram. The 'level' pitch wasn't, and by parking my Romahome slightly askew I was level. When I asked why it was a problem the answer was that it was for fire safety. Jaw dropped here was I in one of the smallest campers available occupying a tiny proportion of the pitch area right in the centre but with the 'wrong' corner of my van against the pitch marker. What he really meant was i'm sure was that he wanted all the identical caravans facing the same way parallel to each other with colour coordinated awnings deployed, goodness knows what he would have said if the van had been other than white! 

Its difficult to convey the tone used by wardens under these circumstances, its paternal, condescending, put upon, a sort of 'well of course I don't expect any better from you'. Well moan over I feel better already. 70 nights in the van so far this year and I've yet to be on a CC or C&CC site.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

If I am not mistaken the Fire regs is to cover Caravans and all that is required is that they have their hitch at the front so they can be towed out in case of fire.Could not apply to Motorhomes.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

There are 'Jobs Worths' in every walk of life - the trick is to just smile sweetly and then just wonder at them as they walk away - I have been with the CC & CCC for many years and have never really had a problem with a warden that I can't jut laugh about - it takes all sorts!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

grumpyman, 

Nice knowing I am not alone. I'm forever trying to apply logic to situations before appreciating that it has nothing to do with the issue 

That humans are not like Mr Spock is thankfully what makes them compelling creatures, if a total pain in the butt sometimes.

Dave


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Dave
Anyway have you finished that curry yet. :wink: 

Dave Grumpy


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree with you that they are often too officious but to make a point in their favour they do have to deal with some campers who are the most vile. foul mouthed slobs that ever walked this earth.

I have nothing to do with the CC or the C&CC but I have helped out on my friend's campsites in France and some of the campers, usually British, can only be described as maniacs.

One story from the CC site at Hemel Hempstead. One day there was a real barny going on and I found out later that the warden had to throw off one couple for having intercourse under the trees in full view of the surrounding outfits full of young children. This couple could not see that behavior was unacceptable on a family site. The language and threatening abuse was dished out on all who ventured near.

When serious problems arise the French solve it much better than we do. A van load of very large and solid Gendarmes arrive and withing minutes the problem is resolved.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

_Arrived late at a hotel last Sunday evening. I was after a quick overnight stop and hadn't got around to booking, so I popped in unannounced. The front desk was unmanned, and there was no settee to sleep on in Reception so I found a spare room and started tucking into the takeaway I had just bought_.

I just changed a few words. Looks a bit less clearcut now doesn't it? As a manager of a campsite I can sympathise with both sides here. We start early and finish late and we don't shut the gate until 11pm. We put a notice on Reception either telling people which pitches are free or, if we know people are arriving late, we say which pitch they are on and provide a map with the pitch marked. As our motorhome is parked next to Reception we keep an eye open and whenever we see someone pull up at the office after we have shut it for the evening we go out and welcome them. If we are elsewhere on site (and we are on-call right up until that barrier is shut at 11pm) we display our mobile number in the Office.

Despite this we have had 5 or 6 people arrive, use our facilities and then leave the following morning without paying. (Actually,I managed to catch two of them as they didn't realise that we close the barrier at 11pm and don't open it until 7am and they were waiting to be let out!)

There was also the situation (which also happened this year) where we were expecting a late arrival who HAD phoned to let us know, set aside a pitch for them and then found someone who had turned up without booking, hadn't bothered to look in Reception and had parked in the large hardstanding we had specifically set aside for the large tag-axle booked late arrival. He was most indignant when I told him we were full (which we were) and claimed squatters rights. I was about to tell him that I could find him a space in another part of the site but I never got that far before he was off on a rant about how we should keep spaces for people who hadn't booked. He was in a caravan with the steadies down and the TV going and didn't want to move so someone with a "motorised gin palace" (his words) could take his space.

Then we had the couple who turned up at 10-30 pm on a Saturday night, unbooked in a VW campervan who drove straight past the Reception, straight onto the paddock that was soft and soaked (remember what June was like?), got bogged down and started revving his engine until he sank up to his axles. The single Mum with her young son who were in the tent 5 feet away from his front bumper were terrified when they were woken by his headlights and his screaming engine.

I also wince when I hear the old moan about Wardens being precious about "their " grass. It isn't my grass - in 2 days time it is some poor sods pitch! Try getting your van level on a pitch that is mainly ruts. (Step forward the guy who insisted on getting himself off his grass pitch in the middle of a cloudburst - June again - despite my offer to tow him off with our tractor. I went off to get said tractor for him and came back to see that he couldn't wait and had turned two pitches into what now appeared to be the Somme and was, like my friend in the VW, now sunk halfway across a third pitch!)

Like everything else in life it is all down to how you do things. My initial question to anyone is to say, with a smile, "Hello. What can we do for you?" They are exactly the words I would have said to Dave if he'd turned up late and parked out our site. I'd have asked if he'd booked (because if he had and we knew his requirements we would probably have already allocated him a specific pitch) and if he was a member. Then I'd have tried to scrounge some of his take-away or a beer, told him where to find the water, showers etc, asked him to come to the office in the morning to pay and wished him a pleasant evening.

Oh - and the "early arrival" thing that someone else complained about:- It is true on most campsites (either the CC ones, C&CC ones and commercial ones) that campers must arrive/leave after/by certain times. Not because it suits the people that run the site - it would make life a lot easier if arrivals were staggered during the whole day instead of everyone turning up at noon - but because that way those leaving don't feel they have to bolt their breakfast and scramble to leave at the crack of dawn. All this season I have charged only one couple an early arrival fee although lots of people turn up before the "official" time. This particular couple turned up at 8am and demanded to have the one pitch that was free. It wasn't possible. The pitch is one we try to keep for those who have difficulty walking too far and we had a couple like that arriving that day. Then they found out which pitch they _were_ booked on and 10 minutes later I had the occupant of that pitch in the office complaining that they were harrassing him into leaving early. You see why they got charged an extra fee? Oh, and they were the only person who have ever used the "I pay your wages" line too.

I love my job - wouldn't do the stupidly long hours in all weathers for mimimum wage if I didn't. Ninety nine point nine percent of the people that come through our gate are lovely and we have a wallfull of letters and pages of comments in our visitors book that let us know that they enjoy their time with us and appreciate what we do. As in all businesses, the best customer of all is a repeat customer.

I find that the attitude I give out is the attitude I get back and life is too short to spend in conflict. Just do me a small favour Dave, re-read the first paragraph again and ask yourself if the problem was a) the procedures b) the warden or c) man with migraine having his supper interrupted.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Andyangyh

Which camping site do you manage. Have you put into the campsite database


stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Just do me a small favour Dave, re-read the first paragraph again and ask yourself if the problem was a) the procedures b) the warden or c) man with migraine having his supper interrupted."

Andy,

Done that.

a) the procedures. They allow what I did, so they are not the problem.
c) me. Actually, because of the reason I was late, I had no friction left in me. You will see in my account I surprised myself on this score.

Which leaves b). I was simply guilty until I proved myself innocent, and boy, did it show.

Dave


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Oh.....and as far as where you park on your pitch (someone made the point) - I have a standard reply when asked how I want someone to pitch. I say, "The sun comes up there" (points), "and goes down there" (points). "As long as you are a) on the pitch and b) no closer than 6 metres to the unit next door you can pitch any way you like!" I might suggest the best way to get level (still amazed at the number of people who carry no levelling blocks but book a grass pitch!) but I won't tell you which way to point.

Another standard reply I have when people ask what the "rules" of the site are is, "We have two rules. Rule One is that you enjoy your time with us. Rule Two is that you don't do anything to prevent others enjoying their time with us. Everything is covered by those two. Enjoy your stay!"


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

_Hi Andyangyh

Which camping site do you manage. Have you put into the campsite database _

I am afraid that I am sworn to secrecy except to say that it is on the Devon/Dorset border, it is part of the C&CC network although not owned by the Club (hence my smile when the "early arriver" told me that he was the one paying my wages) and is possibly the best campsite in the country (although I might be a bit biased on that one)

_Andy,

Done that.

a) the procedures. They allow what I did, so they are not the problem. 
c) me. Actually, because of the reason I was late, I had no friction left in me. You will see in my account I surprised myself on this score.

Which leaves b). I was simply guilty until I proved myself innocent, and boy, did it show.

Dave_

Fair comment. I guess I was just thinking what I would have done if I'd been the Warden (although I always think the term "Warden" is too redolent of slopping out, locking up and solitary confinement to be a job title for someone whose mission in life should be to make people's lives a little happier!).

The actual words ("Can I help?") are just what you'd want to hear. Like I say, it's down to attitude. "Can I help?" said through gritted teeth isn't quite as welcoming as the same phrase said with an encouraging smile is it? Sometimes even "Is there something I can do for you?" sounds like a declaration of war.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi 

Strange thing to want to keep secret 


stew


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Of course I want to keep it secret! If everyone knows how wonderful we are they'll all be turning up, interrupting my supper, wanting to know where the nearest pub is, wanting to book in after 5pm, cluttering up the site with their huge motorhomes, driving on my nice grass, parking 2 feet away from the markers! Some have theorised that we work at the C&CC site at Charmouth (actually nearer to Lyme Regis or Axminster but there you go) but I couldn't possibly comment. Actually, I thought (in my playful way) that I'd told everyone where we were in the previous posting.

I was trying to be mysterious and enigmatic (like "The Stig" on Top Gear - "Some say he's entirely powered by real ale" etc) but I suppose I'll have to settle for er..... a bit mysterious and almost enigmatic.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy

Well if that is where you are then I can vouch for the very pleasant welcome we got on an unbooked stopover for one night back in June this year... you walked us to a very pleasant little corner on "your" lovely site.

Mike


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

HI Andy is it this one?  www.cornishfarm.com


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

spykal

 blush! (I always thought that emoticon was someone being angry)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Ahhhhhh, I thought I recognised that marketing style lol. 

The stig - years ago as a young photographer I was sent up to a race track with an equally young Perry McCarthy who it runs out is one day younger than myself. We travelled in a Renault 5 and he terrified me. Kept going on that he should be allowed to drive faster than the rest because he was trained. Nice chap though and I found out recently he was the first stig   


stew


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

_HI Andy is it this one? www.cornishfarm.com _

Strangely....no. Er...isn't that YOUR campsite???


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

:lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Stew. maybe someone aught to moderate your posting for advertising. :roll: :wink: :wink: 
Maybe I have always been just lucky, never had a bad warden yet in 30 years. maybe it is reflected attitude.But my preferance is a CL.
Are you sure Dave that a curry with nuts is doing your migrane any good.


cabby


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_Hi Stew. maybe someone aught to moderate your posting for advertising._

whys that cabby, what am I selling, Shona will be asking for the dosh if she reads your post :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry Stew misread previous.tell Shona was only joking.honest :? :?  

cabby


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Phewwwwww, could have cost me loads :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Bugga! Sorry Andy, I always thought that you were OUR warden.. Andy  That explains why he never knows what is going on at Motorhome facts! I suspect that he reads caravanfacts.com!


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

_Bugga! Sorry Andy, I always thought that you were OUR warden.. _

In which case you owe me 8 month's wages!! That'll be £800 please (and eight bottles of Old Peculier!)


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Double Bugga! I now realise that we are paying our Andy far too much money, AND he demands Wadsworth 6X


----------



## 107941 (Oct 28, 2007)

*CC Wardens*

There's only one thing worse than a grumpy warden and that's the selfish motorhomers who think that it's OK to roll up to a site well after closing time, without having the manners to phone in advance.

They then castigate the warden who has already worked a twelve hour day and has settled down to a couple of hours in front of the TV before retiring.

The warden had no choice but to check up on you and it would have been irresponsible of him not do do so. You could have been anyone!

In my experience, wardens reflect the attitude of their clients. Recognising that they can have a difficult job for not a lot of money I go out of my way to be pleasant with them and to treat them with the kind of courtesy that we would expect from anyone. Consequently I have never once had an unpleasant experience with any warden.

If however you think that it's acceptable to arrive at a site well after the closing time without first having the common decency to phone in advance then you are, in my opinion, far worse than those wardens whom you so readily criticise.

The CC welcomes people who haven't booked but it's not unreasonable to ask that you arrive in the normal opening hours or if you can't, have the good manners to warn them in advance. Why should wardens have to be on duty for 18 hours a day just so that a tiny minority of people can behave in this cavalier manner?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I understand that.

But, is it right that one persons thoughtlessness should be met by anothers rudeness?


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: CC Wardens*



WeeJock said:


> There's only one thing worse than a grumpy warden and that's the selfish motorhomers who think that it's OK to roll up to a site well after closing time, without having the manners to phone in advance.
> 
> They then castigate the warden who has already worked a twelve hour day and has settled down to a couple of hours in front of the TV before retiring.
> 
> ...


Didums, poor things.

Maybe if they hadn't spent the previous 12 hours needlessly riding around on tractors, empying bins when they are not full, and scrubbing WC's to operating theatre standards, they might have a bit of energy left to provide a bit of customer service.

Motorcaravaners by their nature turn up on spec and expect to be booked in there and then.

If I wanted to book in advance, give my ETA to the receptionist and be otherwise anally organised, I would have bought a caravan.

Turning up without booking in the evening is welcomed on private sites where they want your business. CC warden's intrangience just reinforces the view that customers are an inconvenience to their maintenance regimes.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

> Motorcaravaners by their nature turn up on spec and expect to be booked in there and then.


Not true of all motorcaravaners Krull I do turn up unexpectedly from time to time but I don't EXPECT to be accomodated. I for one like high standards of cleanliness in the shower blocks. These people have a working day just like the rest of us and are entitled to their time off.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

*Re: CC Wardens*

Now, having been told I'm selfish, with no manners, castigating wardens, indecent, cavalier and thoughtless, I felt I had better get the official line from the CC on my actions.

Firstly, there is NOTHING in the Club Site Rules or Bye Laws, even if I include the latest updates in the Sites Directory Supplement 2008, that states what I did was wrong. OK, rule 2e says "On arrival, contact should be made with the Duty Warden and pitch fees paid in full", but if the notice on the reception says the wardens are off duty until 8:45am one is inclined to respect this. And it might be considered a local rule which takes precedence under rule 1b anyway.

Booking is optional. Arrival after 8pm if you haven't booked is covered but ONLY if there is a Late Night Arrivals Area; this site didn't have one.

Actually, if something written WAS transgressed, I would suggest Handbook Update 2008, page 55: "Upon arrival on a Club Site you can be assured of a warm welcome from our friendly and experienced Wardens." 

So, given it was all undefined, even with the benefit of a recent 2008 update, I asked the CC:


> Given members do not have to book, how should one act when unpredictably and unavoidably delayed, thus arriving after 8pm, where there is no late arrivals area, and no opportunity to phone?
> 
> In the past I have simply parked on a free pitch and contacted the Duty Warden when they were next on duty in the morning. However, I fear I may not have been welcome in doing this, and effectively the site is closed to me.
> 
> Perhaps you would elaborate, as pages 262-264 of the Handbook, and pages 54-59 of the recent 2008 sites directory supplement, do not cover this situation.


Their answer was:


> You do need to leave enough time to arrive at our sites before they close. If you are held up on your way and realise that you are not going to arrive by the latest check in time, you MUST contact the warden, and this may mean pulling over to find a telephone. The Warden will then advise you how to proceed, if there is no barrier then they may, as you have done in the past, ask you to select an available pitch and then see them the following morning.


So, having intended to arive on spec well before the Wardens went off duty, but then been delayed and unable to phone, the CC as of today is now clear (though it's not in their Handbook) that I cannot use that site. I suppose as the area was reasonably unfamiliar to me, I wouldn't have bothered hunting for a wildcamping spot but gone into the non-CC commercial site up the road.

Dave


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Re: CC Wardens*

Having been a member of both clubs for a number of years we find that as in all walks of life there are a great variety in Warden Personalities and we have learnt to make allowances .
I think it possible that perhaps the clubs do not have enough applicants for them to be too choosey with their final appointments.
We have encountered several couples where the husband loves it and yet the wife hates the job. A recent visit had us running to and from the van to prove both our ages etc because the Warden (wife) thought us attempting fraud just for a couple of quid. 
I don't imagine many Wardens do the job as a "calling" as I am led to believe the pay is poor. The probable reasons for doing the job are probably to supplement a pension, work in a pleasant environment and carry out work that is taxing neither physically or mentally.
djchappie, _Intercourse_ is absolutely fine just about anywhere but insert the word _sexual and its a different ball game 

Steve_


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Intercourse is absolutely fine just about anywhere but insert the word _sexual_ and its a different *ball game *

Unfortunate choice of words!!!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

For quite a few years I owned a TV repair and sales shop.

The Toshiba customer care course that I attended had an interesting theme and I kept the card on which the motto was printed by my till just to remind me.

THE CUSTOMER MAY NOT ALWAYS BE RIGHT -

BUT THEY ARE ALWAYS THE CUSTOMER!

How true that is!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: CC Wardens*



DABurleigh said:


> So, having intended to arive on spec well before the Wardens went off duty, but then been delayed and unable to phone, the CC as of today is now clear (though it's not in their Handbook) that I cannot use that site. I suppose as the area was reasonably unfamiliar to me, I wouldn't have bothered hunting for a wildcamping spot but gone into the non-CC commercial site up the road.
> Dave


I would be very surprised if a commercial site was any different Dave and how many of us don't have a mobile phone these days :?: There obviously has to be an end to the working day and I think they take this position because so many would turn up late for no good reason. As an example, this year I got delayed for 5 hours by a fatal accident on the motorway when booked to arrive on a site with no late arrivals area. Our original ETA had been 1630hrs and our first contact with the warden to explain our stationary situation met with the response, "If you are later than 2000hrs the barrier will be locked and you will not be able to get in" Needless to say I was taken aback at this and was already starting to compile a letter of complaint in my mind. When it became obvious we were going to be stuck there some considerable time and even arrival before 2000hrs would be impossible, the next contact with the warden to advise him of this was all sweetness and light and he advised he would leave the barrier open and keep an eye out for our arrival. Why the change of attitude? He had heard about the accident and the resulting chaos on the radio and knew we were genuinely delayed.

It was gone 2000hrs by the time we were allowed to move and we arrived on site at 2130hrs. Had he not changed his mind then I firmly believe the only alternative open to us at that time of night would have been to overnight in the next motorway service area.

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In my experience non-CC commercial sites prefer to have your income rather than not, so where there is no late night arrivals area and no barriers they prefer you to park on an empty pitch, which fact they capture during their early morning round, and you then pay when the office opens. You will be expected to move on if that pitch is required that day.

I suppose the eye-opener to me, being pretty familiar with the rules, about the CC's reply, is the "inconsistency" that:

1) where there is a late night arrivals area, we motorhomers are welcomed by the CC to park up on spec and pay in the office in the morning, but;

2) where there is none, and no barriers, we absolutely cannot park 30yds around the corner on an unused pitch and pay in the morning.

It's their business, so they can make the rules, but it would be nice if they covered such matters in the Handbook. I cannot be held to account on the basis that I am insufficiently telepathic. I suspect the simple truth is that they want people to presume that advance booking is the only option, so they hardly want the alternative to be explicit.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

By their very locations all sites are different, including commercial ones and whilst the club could perhaps clarify the situation further it does not alter the fact that it would have been wiser and polite to phone in advance of your arrival especially if you intended arriving late. Even if I haven't booked, and haven't phoned to check availability, I will arrive long before reception closing time thereby giving myself the opportunity to find an alternative location should a site be full.

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"it would have been wiser and polite to phone in advance of your arrival especially if you intended arriving late."

Agreed in the general case, but in the particular case that started this thread I didn't intend arriving late and I couldn't see the &^*%"! phone 

"Even if I haven't booked, and haven't phoned to check availability, I will arrive long before reception closing time"

Perhaps I should limit myself to a 50 mile radius when leaving after work on a Friday. This is the reason why in peejay's thread about 1 night stands I said my 1 night stand was a weekend away (Saturday night only!) It seems impossible reliably to get where I want by 8pm on a Friday, and in any case until I get home from work it is difficult to gauge the feasibility OF getting away that evening, hence why I am averse to booking :-(

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Perhaps I should limit myself to a 50 mile radius when leaving after work on a Friday. This is the reason why in peejay's thread about 1 night stands I said my 1 night stand was a weekend away (Saturday night only!) It seems impossible reliably to get where I want by 8pm on a Friday, and in any case until I get home from work it is difficult to gauge the feasibility OF getting away that evening, hence why I am averse to booking :-(
> 
> Dave


Point taken but if you want to include a Friday night, try rallying with a local centre, they don't mind what time you turn up until about 2200hrs.

peedee


----------

